# Good Freshwater Spots



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

I need some good bass fishing spots closest to perdido as possible anyone know anything 

is herons bayou any good?


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never fished herons bayou but I would imagine you can catch bass in there. Try bayou marcus too. It's close to heron bayou. I've been doing pretty good on the lower end of perdido river lately


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

i wanna do some bass fishing too, i was talking about doing some freshwater fishing in general but i have NEVER fished fresh water.


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

J Smithers said:


> I've never fished herons bayou but I would imagine you can catch bass in there. Try bayou marcus too. It's close to heron bayou. I've been doing pretty good on the lower end of perdido river lately


 
where is bayou marcus at


----------



## SpeckWrecker (Aug 4, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> i wanna do some bass fishing too, i was talking about doing some freshwater fishing in general but i have NEVER fished fresh water.


i been fishing saltwater and freshwater since i was big enough to walk man ill teach u if u wanna learn but that means spendin more money on lures and plastics lol hahahah


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Always fish the shady side of the stump!


----------

